# Parking light replacement bulbs



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

Looking for more intense amber colored bulbs. But where can I get them?
Thanx


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

This doesn't have _anything_ to do with the QR25 engine. I'm moving it to the cosmetic forum.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Try Pep-boys, or any other auto parts stores.........


----------

